

Fractal music, hypercards, and more (1914) [pdf] - giraffeApple
http://homepage.psy.utexas.edu/homepage/class/psy341k/gilden/readings/Gardner-WhiteBrown&FractalMusic.pdf

======
tfigment
I believe 1914 was when Martin Gardner was born not the date of publication
which I think was 1992. Discussion of hypercards in 1914 would have been very
interesting to say the least.

